# 3/15 & 3/16 Ponce Backwater - Trout and Snook (Spruce Creek)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sat 3/15

Went out with my buddy Scott and I caught 11 keeper Trout and he caught 6 keepers, all on Storm lures. He kept a couple and I released all of mine. We caught them all in front of 3 bridges / spruce creek in the Ponce Backwaters.

Sun 3/16

Went out to the same area with my buddies Blake and Chris. Last time I went out with Blake he lost a monster hawg of a Snook because he tried to horse it in too hard... so I guess it was good karma catching up to him. This time he played the fish like a champ and after 4 or 5 minutes of drag screaming action, this 30 inch beauty came to the boat.




























We also landed Trout, Jacks, a couple Cats, and a Ray.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Zach. Way to go.


----------

